

Zynga Partners With bwin.party to Launch Real Money Games in the UK - wilfra
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/zynga-partners-with-bwinparty-to-launch-real-money-games-in-the-uk-2012-10-24

======
wilfra
For those who don't know bwin.party owns the PartyPoker brand which had > 50%
marketshare for US online poker before UIGEA passed. They are the company most
well positioned to re-enter and dominate the US market once regulation has
passed. They've also partnered with MGM and numerous others.

This is great news for US online poker, bwin.party and Zynga.

